# JDS Labs CMOY AMP vs BIOSCIENCEGEEK



## dexterslabmi

Has anyone compared the JDS Labs CMOY AMP vs BIOSCIENCEGEEK AMP... Does the bass boost make that much of a difference... does is still sound clean?


----------



## anoobis

The bass boost on the JDS makes a big difference. Whether you want it on or not depends on source, HP and preference, so I can't second guess that. I haven't heard the biosciencegeek amp, sorry.


----------



## Bilavideo

I own two Cmoys from BSG. He makes a very good product.


----------



## TheRookie52

thread necrophilia lol. any opinions? what about the JDS vs the pa2v2?


----------



## weibby

not in the same league dude.
 JDS if you know what to tweak, can sound very nice.


----------



## thor777

exactly what should one tweak for the JDS to sound nice? I have one on the way (1st headphone amp) after lurking quite a bit here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bought a AD-700 recently and am currently using them on my Touch Pro 2. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## weibby

well for starters, lower the gain, change the wima caps and rolling the opamp to opa2227.

 I'm still tweaking mine after 3 weeks of building it lol.


----------



## TiredChildren

Has anyone used both the JDS Labs AND the Biosciencegeek cMoy's?  I'm looking to possibly pick up my first cMoy soon, and I'm wondering if the Bass Boost in the JDS Labs is worth the extra $15, or if it just muddies up the sound.


----------



## TheGame21x

Haven't used the BSG CMoy and won't make any assumptions about its sound quality versus the JDS Labs CMoy but I can say that the Bass Boost function is very clean and doesn't muddy up the sound. If anything, it might lower the treble response a tad based on what I've read but, unless the difference is there and I just haven't trained my ears to hear it, I can't discern a difference in the treble performance either way.


----------



## Kouzelna

Am using the BSG Cmoy as I write, under the following configuration:
   
  Etymotic ER-4P > S Cable (75 Ohm impedance resistor for a total of 100 Ohms) > BSG Cmoy (powered by DC, not battery) > SendStation Line Out > iPod Nano 4th Gen.
   
The amp is stupendously tremendously fantastically awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
*Nano Alone*:  
   
  Sound is decent, as the Nano uses a "decent" op amp chip, I am told by a Head-Fier who works at Apple, and of course the Etymotics are no slouch.  However, the sound can be a little dead in comparison, of course, to running my Nano through a real amp.  (I use the Glow Audio One tube amp).  The Etymotics are awesome, but they only do what the source gives them, and in this case straight from the Nano they are a little 2-dimensional: great sound, nice panning, but little depth.
   
   
*Nano w/ BSG Cmoy*:  
   
  Sound is totally transformed.  I don't use the words carelessly: it sounds like a different setup entirely.  Clarity is totally restored and musical detail springs to life; in comparison, the Nano alone sounds totally muddled.  Increased treble response.  Bass deepens in the likes that I've never heard my ER-4 actually do, and I've owned them 6 years.  Best of all, the sound becomes utterly 3D, with incredible lifelike depth and extremely broad soundstage.  
   
  I never cease to be impressed with what the Etymotic ER-4 is truly capable of when given the right source material, but the BSG Cmoy stretches it to new limits I've never imagined.
   
   
*Warning*:
   
  I ran the BSG with my AKG K701, both stock and with a 235 resistance cable (290 total), and a friend's Beyerdynamic DT880 600-ohm version, and did not much like the sound.  I'm a tube guy, so that may be it.  But, with the ER-4 IEM as I said, it was heaven.  Especially for travel, as I'm not lugging my 15-pound partly glass Glow with me on trips!


----------



## GN3RAL KARL

Listen to Koulzelna!
   
  The BSG Cmoy is downright excellent.  Apparently the guy making it knows what he's doing - considering he's a pro in the field.  I've considered getting the JDS version with the aforementioned bass boost, but am unsure if his amp maxes out at a 300ohm load.  However, the BSG solid state is the finest I've ever put my ears to, world-class sound if you favor solid state.


----------



## Red Haze

I own a bass boost Cmoy from  HPA labs and couldn't be happier with it, when I bought it I turned the bass boost setting on and haven't touched it since. It doesn't distort the sound whatsoever.


----------



## willmax

No one has compared the BSG against JDS amps yet? 
  C'mon I was also looking to find that out.


----------



## GN3RAL KARL

Quote: 





willmax said:


> No one has compared the BSG against JDS amps yet?
> C'mon I was also looking to find that out.


 

 Oh, I have.  The JDS Labs one takes the cake.  It seems to be a touch more dynamic in the midrange and the highs have a slightly more defined edge than the BSG.  The bass is exquisite on both, tight and resolving.  The JDS labs can output more power as well with a 17v AC adapter compared to the 15v max on the BSG.  Besides the very useful bass boost on the JDS Labs, they are very similar sounding and you can't really go wrong with either one.  However, I do find that 100ohm+ cans seem to do excellent when it comes to power since these Cmoy's can output some serious voltage - which is what high-impedance cans need.
   
  They seem to struggle and cause distortion early with lower impedance phones.  It's quite irritating to say the least.


----------



## leo5111

anyone tried the ad823 op-amp in the  jds labs cmoy?


----------



## Carlos4996

red haze said:


> I own a bass boost Cmoy from  HPA labs and couldn't be happier with it, when I bought it I turned the bass boost setting on and haven't touched it since. It doesn't distort the sound whatsoever.



How do you turn on the bass boost feature? I bought one from hpa labs but I can't find the switch our any thing


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





carlos4996 said:


> How do you turn on the bass boost feature? I bought one from hpa labs but I can't find the switch our any thing


 
  Because there is no bass boost switch inside. I'll assume the bass boost is permanent.


----------



## Harito408

Does the jds have a hissing sound?


----------



## etys rule

I use a JDS 2.03 cmoy BB and I have not heard any hissing with either my etys, UM2, or atrios.  YMMV.  As the JDS cmoy is so well regarded, if you find you don't like it for whatever reason (I'd be hard pressed to name one), you'll always find a buyer on the FS forum.  So, look at it this way.  For about $10-$15, you get to spend a couple of months with one of the best cmoy's available.  And the BB function is very well executed.
   
  As my cmoy is my "fun" amp, the BB is always on.  When you're home, add higher voltage DC and enjoy the bass.  I bought this DC and a barrel adapter: http://www.powerstream.com/ac-2405.htm
   
  Adapter is after the jump.


----------



## etys rule

Just stumbled upon this post and figured I might as well end the suspense using the 24V power supply.  In two short words, but it.  It will open up the cmoyBB in ways you never thought imaginable.  I look mine, so much, I ordered two.
   
  Use the reseller I used  Good prices and they also sold the adapters to fit the male pins.
   
  Much more slam and authority to the little cmoy.  loving it.  It's a $20 upgrade.  And it's worth every penny.  I even schlep the AC adapter to Starbucks.  That is how much I love the added current.


----------



## Electro-Static

I am of little experience but just bought the BSG amp, so I'm hoping that my imput be useful. The guy who makes em allows you to customize your order for no extra charge (select battery options(9V vs 18V), choose an OP amp, select tin type, LED color ect...). with the the extra $20 (vs buying the JSD model) I went out and bought two different OP amps and 2 rechargeable 9V batteries w/charger. It was a plus for me that he ships from fairly close to where I live so shipping time was like 2 days. He also included batteries with the amp when he shipped it. If it sounds about the same as the JSD BB, I'd say that it was a pretty skippy deal for me especially because I got everything that I wanted (18V, virtually silent neutral OP amp, and I got to use it right when it arrived). The BSG so far done a pretty good job at dragging the bass and detail out my $25 pair of etymotics (ETY5K lol).


----------



## Lohb

Yes, I wonder if the 18volt BSG would do any good with HiFiMan HE-400's as I hear they are not that bad to drive vs Fostex Orthos....
  Anyone comment on that pair up please ! ?


----------



## whirlwind

I have a BSG cmoy on its way to me now....it is in transit....hopefully it will arrive today....I can not wait to try it out will my Grado's


----------



## Lohb

Are you running it at 9V or 18 volts ?
  Will 18 volts provide more kick/volume that 9 volts ?
  My 9 volt is at full volume almost with my new Hifiman HE-400's while I choose a desktop amp.
   
  I don't know why BSG does not run 30-day listings vs being on and off ebay.
  I missed his listing due to this, so bought a lesser Altoid for the money on ebay 2 months ago.
  People will find it either in headphone amps or altoid search terms.
   
  Keep these puppies up on ebay 24/7 !


----------



## whirlwind

Here is the cmoy that I just received from BSG.
   
  It is a very nice little amp, pretty impressive .
   

   

   

   

   
  I ordered mine with op-amp TLE 2082
   
  I have a pair of JVC FX40 iem's coming my way also......this will be my portable rig for on the go.


----------



## Lohb

Very nice, I'm going for the tiger tin one !


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





lohb said:


> Very nice, I'm going for the tiger tin one !


 
  That was a nice looking tin, I about got that one also.


----------



## stevovee

The tiger tin seems to be the favorite for most, I sell way more of those than every other tin I offer.


----------



## virgopunk

Just to throw mu 2 cents in; I've been using the JDS for over a year now and loved it with my Shure SRH840s, although for the IE8s I used on the road I preferred a T3. I've now got myself a pair of Westone 3s and found the T3 just didn't do much to improve the sound (using a SD card modded iPod 5.5).
  
 Obviously I'm always looking for ways to spank my credit card and trawling through eBay I came across BioScience Geek's offerings. I love the level of customization, in particular the ability to choose the op-amp. This raises a question regarding the comparisons in the thread with the JDS; surely you need to know what the op amp used in the BSG was?
  
 The JDS uses the OPA2227 which is very warm. The BSG uses the AD712 as standard (I believe, unless you ask for one of the other choices) so unless the BSG used in the comparison also used the OPA2227 I don't feel you can compare them fairly.
  
 I'm just waiting to see whether my W3s can be fine tuned with an AD712 or maybe another more suitable OP-Amp and whether 18v is worth it and then I'll probably pull the trigger on a Dragon tin with a red LED 
  
 Anyone have any further experience with the BSG and maybe some different op-amps installed?


----------



## Kouzelna

For sure I posted it somewhere on this thread or a similar one, but being unfamiliar with op amps I simply let Sanjay know which headphones I'd be using the BSG amp with primarily. At the time I ended up with one specifically designed for the Beyerdynamic DT 880 600-Ohm version.

As it turns out I ended up using them primarily with my Etymotic ER4P with the S cable, and that's exclusively what I use them with now. It does unbelievable wonders with those headphones. No portable unit has ever made them sound good, but this BSG makes it sound as good as home stereo unit of any quality, costing 10 times more. Really brings the bass out and shows you what that Ety is capable of. 

Mine is set up with the 9 Volt, which tends to last at least 10 hours, & I can tell when it's ready to be replaced as the LED begins to dim. I also have a great wall unit for it, which tends to actually power it a little bit better than a new battery does. But it works perfectly awesome with just battery power. I run it with a Nano and a line out jack. I have the internal gain switch jumped for the highest setting, which works better with those IEMs.

Makes a stunning hi-end stereo unit on the go, and I've never been disappointed by it even once. It's also built like a tank. The case looks like it's been through hell and back, and it still works flawlessly.


----------



## virgopunk

OK, recently took delivery of my 18v BSG Cmoy. The AD712 op amp was a bit too harsh for my (admittedly ageing ears) so I swapped the 2227 out of the JDS Labs and that softened things a bit but, wow, the soundstage was amazing (although lost some bass that the JDS seemed to provide). However, seeing that JDS offered an AD8620ARZ with BrownDog Adapter for about £20 I decided to jump in. The 8620 needs 18v and from the little I've been able to read seems like a huge improvement on the AD712 and the OPA2227 (which I admit I do like). So i'm going to drop this into the BSG CMoy and see what I get.
  
ClieOS, if you read this can I ask you if you think this is a worthwhile mod with an iPod 5.5 and  Westone 3s?

Thanks.
  
 Edit:
 Just some additional views on the BSG Cmoy. I've been using it now for a few days with my iPod 5.5/Westone 3 combo, and compared to my 9v JDS the BSG seems really open up the soundstage. However, poorly recorded stuff (and I mean anything under 320kbps MP3s) really isn't great to listen to. The amp and IEM combination can be a bit tiring since, to me, it seems to make things very sparkly. BUT with a small bit of EQ on nicely produced flac stuff I'm in heaven. I'm hearing things I've never picked up on in tracks before. The volume is super smooth and with these IEMs incrfeases are very listenable i.e. the separation is retained. I'm still waiting for the AD8620ARZ with BrownDog Adapter but after some acclimatisation to the sound sig the 18v BSG is a thing of beauty. I guess I can't compare it with the JDS due to the voltage diff. Other than that some minor issues are the 18v is heavy (obviously but noticeably) and the components are pretty cramped in the tin.
  
 I contacted BSG to ask him about the BrownDog Adapter and he said "...the resistors adjacent to the IC socket may make it difficult to fully seat a brown dog adapter, but you can install one. ". Fingers crossed it should be ok. The JDS accepts this adapter but maybe there's more space on his pcb?
  
 If anyone has any specific questions I'd be happy to try and answer them - noob that I am but I'll give a report back on how I get on with the adapter.


----------



## JoeDoe

virgopunk said:


> If anyone has any specific questions I'd be happy to try and answer them - noob that I am but I'll give a report back on how I get on with the adapter.


 
 Go ahead with your thoughts!
  
 (sorry to be a necro-thread-pheliac!)


----------



## laughingbuddha

Anyone used it as a pre amp ? Or used with Muse 01 op-amp ??


----------



## ClieOS

laughingbuddha said:


> Anyone used it as a pre amp ? Or used with Muse 01 op-amp ??


 
  
 MUSES01 runs on a minimum of +/-9V power rail, which is well beyond what a typical cmoy's +/-4.5V can do unless you are using one of those dual 9V batteries / 18V cmoy. But even those will power a MUSE01 ONLY when the batters are full (which will probably gives you runtime in minutes, not hours). MUSE0S2 will be a more sensible choice as it can go as well as +/-3.5V.


----------



## adydula

http://www.head-fi.org/t/811766/super-cmoy-using-the-new-ti-1688


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I was thinking the same thing....alex and agdr super cmoy....parralel edition with li po battery blows everything out of water

Sorry jds lab and bsg

I think this comes near o2


----------

